# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Как бы вы потратили последние деньги?

## 123

Представьте ситуацию, что вы решились на самоубийство, но остались деньги. Как бы вы их потратили?

Идете уже прыгать с дома в кармане например 1000 usd (или 2000 
у кого как наверное)

И куда их?

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## 123

Угу табурет купить чтоб удобней прыгать было

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Dick

*123*
Отлично погулял бы,понял что нехило зарабатываю,жизнь классная штука,и больше никогда не прыгал с крыши без парашута :wink:

----------


## Frau Finsternis

я бы их оставила...думаю, пригодятся живым...

----------


## MATARIEL

Согласен с *Frau Finsternis*... для меня деньги не играют никакой роли...

----------


## WICKED

отдал бы на благотвротиельность...в детский дом

----------


## scum

все оставлю матери - она то в меня вложила что-то (хоть я этого и не просил)... просто кроме нее не знаю никого лично из тех, кому они позарез нужны...
а так - согласен с NamelessChild "А можно потратить, например, на "инвентарь" для с/у"

----------


## bugfly

> угу табурет купить чтоб удобней прыгать было


 +1

----------


## Агата

отдала бы близким... подруге на скрипку. или на синтезатор. правда она не приняла бы . но все равно.

----------


## Crystal_Lake

если бы они у меня появились за некоторое время _ до, возможно бы попыталась их куда-то в хорошее дело вложить, кому-нибудь хорошему отдать. если было бы уже не безразлично, конечно. 
либо оставить дома на столе, когда есть близкие родственники/сожители-друзья. 

если бы появились прямо по пути уже на крышу - просто выложить их на дороге, и пойти дальше.



вообще, когда решение действительно _ принято, спланировано, то деньги и перспектива исполнения каких-то мелких, но долгожданных и по-своему значимых желаний, исполнение которых упиралось в деньги и их отсутствие, не смогли бы меня остановить. 
когда это был бы просто очень сильный порыв отчаяния, эмоциональная неадекватность, то деньги вполне смогли бы даже спасти и остановить. а лучше - билет в любимый город, и пачка сигарет в дорогу.

----------


## implosion

к сожалению на су... снать квартиру, купить чем травитлся бы и т.п.

----------


## blooddusk

фактически деньги-это материальное воплощение возможно полезности или же наоборот-полной её противоположности.
но не стоит забывать о негласном законе-нашел рубль,потерял 10,поэтому распоряжаться сердствами также следует умело.

конечно можно было бы на крупную сумму организовать фонд поддержки молодых самоубийц или отчаившихся вампиров,организовать сейшен или встречу отверженных,пригласив самых трешовых фриковских длинноволосых рубил,но это все не то,душе нужен полет-неземной и вечный....

проспонсировала бы несколько выставок художников-самоубийц-в конце концов меценатство не возбраняется)

----------


## Dick

Crystal_Lake



> то деньги вполне смогли бы даже спасти и остановить. а лучше - билет в любимый город, и пачка сигарет в дорогу.


 +1

----------


## Kranston

за $1000 можно купит пейстолет тт и сделать свой отход из мира быстрым, безболезненным и красочным =)

----------


## ХЭЛ9031

а огласите пжалста сумму, которой я располагаю ))

----------


## серотонин

тт не красиво смотрется будеш,а в живот говорят не приятно схватывать.сделать укол ,обнять любимого 4еловека (если такой есть  :Frown:   ),или купить байк и погонятьот гаев..(приняв алкоголя и музон!!!!!!)

----------


## Удавка

ушел бы в лес, развел костер и начал бы потихоньку туда бросать эти денюжки... когда еще в жизни предоставится такая шикарная возможность? :d

----------


## серотонин

> ушел бы в лес, развел костер и начал бы потихоньку туда бросать эти денюжки... когда еще в жизни предоставится такая шикарная возможность? :d


  кстати я один раз в лесу 4уть не отъехал пол г белого но видать бог всетакиесть ,а за4ем? +)

----------


## Удавка

смотри, все очень просто. если бы я знал, что завтра все еще буду живым, то ясен пень оставил деньги на какие-нибудь расходы. а ведь все будет совсем наоборот) дак зачем мне эти бумажки нужны?

----------


## kasiwagi

напился бы, наверное (хотя бы раз в жизни)

----------


## Black Angel

я бы купила себе что-нибудь или потратила на то, что никогда не делала. с парашютом прыгнуть или поплавать к аквалангом, ну в общем что-нибудь необычное.

----------


## Stas

а вот в "Достучаться до небес" там.... гхм... эээээ... у одного мужика была мечта сразу с... гм... с двумя. за две тысячи долларов это ведь реально осуществить?

----------


## WICKED

Stas, ты так же хочешь?  :Smile:

----------


## Stas

WICKED, не то слово! :-P хотя думаю, что после осуществления такой мечты померать явно расхочется...

----------


## WICKED

Тебя хватит на двоих???  :Smile:

----------


## Stas

это сложный вопрос! и ответ на него мне бы тоже ОЧЕНЬ хотелось узнать! )))))

----------


## ночной_житель

> а вот в "Достучаться до небес" там.... гхм... эээээ... у одного мужика была мечта сразу с... гм... с двумя. за две тысячи долларов это ведь реально осуществить?


 Для осуществления такой мечты не нужно 2 килобакса - реально осуществить в разы дешевле.  :Big Grin:

----------


## padre c

за 2к я бы и сама трахнулась. и подружку бы прихватила.)
я бы оставила деньги на похороны, если решу отъехать с вероятностью, что меня найдут. не стоит создавать дополнительные проблемы близким, если их можно избежать.

----------


## zloy-apossum

купил бы сникерс и капитана блэка сел на крышу сделал последнюю затяшку и прыгнул

----------


## GanibaL

Ну я думаю, что перед смертью вряд ли кому-нибудь захотелось бы что-то покупать. 
   А так... Купил бы шмали на неделю, желательно гидропоники, и снял бы крутую шлюху. А что ещё нужно?

----------


## NNN

На барбитураты, если бы их ещё можно было достать.

----------


## огрызок тепла

это вот смотря сколько денег...я вот подумала и решила, что я вообще самяубиваться не хочу. ну скучно это. 
на последние деньги можно купить сигареты. или ношпу. а можно красивую кофточку. и вообще деньги они для того,чтоб их тратить. можно вот шоколадку купить. или килограмм мяундаринок. и вообще последних денег не бывает, они всегда обновляются.

----------


## настёнок

оставить на похороны))

----------


## otli4no

Это была бы последняя пачка сигарет.

----------


## =>>>>>

Вряд ли бы я задумался об этом... А так, наверное отдам кому-нибудь.

----------


## beeee

потратила бы на благотворительность , или отдала бы нуждающимся

----------


## Dan7e

Обожрался бы в макдональдсе) Какие все тут благородные) Лицемеры чёртовы. Я бы вас всех убил бы с радостью, придурки грёбаные, мир будет только лучше без вас а благородное применение деньгам не требует вашего присуствия и лучше вас не делает!! Вы как были говном так и останетесь!!

----------


## огрызок тепла

тут вроде как суи-форум. ну типа сами себя убивают....а это что-то новенькое....он бы нас всех убил....как страшно жить(((
а я вот на последние деньги поехала бы на байкал!мне вот туда хочется. а вообще вру нагло. чтоб  на байкал  уехать тысяч сорок нужно. а сорок тысяч это не фига не последние деньги. на них еще месяца три жить можно, если постараться

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> чтоб  на байкал  уехать тысяч сорок нужно. а сорок тысяч это не фига не последние деньги. на них еще месяца три жить можно, если постараться


 у мя билеты туда и обратно вышли 9 тысяч, полноценная еда на 3000 ккал в день выйдет в 1500, правда я буду гулять с палаткой и платить за жильё не придётся)

----------


## Мальчик_Эмо_Кот

Я бы на последние деньги уехал в москву,пожил бы там.Обожаю!!!правда у меня сейчас всего то несколько рублей :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Dan7e

огрызок тепла
Дело в том, тут многие пишут, вот типа чтобы родителей не утруждать на похороны. Детям бы деньги сиротам отдали бы. Я считаю, что лжецам и лицемерам и прочим кускам дерьма место в могиле. 
А что мешает помогать родителям и сиротам при жизни? И притом, что если вы будете помогать какое то время, а не единожды посмертно, от вашей помощи пользы будет куда больше! Суицид это вообще чаще всего акт эгоизма. Не оправдывайтесь, вы никогда не оправдаете этот выбор. Если вы при жизни никому не нужны, посмертно уж точно не будете.

----------


## огрызок тепла

да мне тоже кажется глупым в благородство тут играть. показуха прям какая-то.  и вообще смотря сколько денег же. для кого-то и  тысяча  рублей и уже сказочно богат, кому-то и ста тысяч не хватит. бывает, что в кошельке реально только 50 рублей, и вот тогда это последние деньги. но  где-то на дне сумки лежит еще карточка с авансом, значит и  остатки в кошельке еще не последние. просто вот банкоматы везде закрыты. и вот как бы последние и совсем не последние еще.
по поводу байкала-я к комфорту привыкла, я в палатке жить не смогу. на дорогу 9 тысяч это на поезде, плацкарте. сейчас вроде как  плацкарт весь выкупили,  у нас в казани места только купейные (около 9 тысяч в один конец). ну или самолет) туда и обратно  примерно 25 тысяч). вообщем  этим летом на байкал я не попаду.  поздно  спохватилась,  денег мало,  человек, который  тоже хотел на байкал  сменил работу и с отпуском  обломался(( ну все против меня. и еще я  хомяка своего в выходные к забору приложила со всей дури. теперь мне еще на ремонт мяушинки денег надо. а я ремонтировать не буду(( вот еще выдумали, дверь красить. не мешает ему царапина и вмятина  ездить)

----------


## Faster

Я свои последние деньги (как тогда думал…) потратил на последнее желание. У меня какраз было приблизительно 1000 долларов… Я на эти деньги съездил на 2 дня в Краснодар, чтобы повидаться с любимой девушкой… Приехал обратно без денег, загнал на савёловском свой компьютер за копейки и купил на эти деньги баклосан… Просто когда ничего не хочется больше, как сейчас у меня, и решение уже принято, то о последних деньгах меньше всего думаешь… Теперь я о них бы просто не задумывался, будь у меня приемлимый способ уйти.

----------


## Barton

Купил бы ствол для совершения су

----------


## Я_смысл_жизни

> Купил бы ствол для совершения су


 Честно? Я когда прочитал название темы, подумал про это же!  :Smile: 
А если без приколов, то даже не знаю! Смысл тратиться, если всё равно недолго осталось? Хотя тут да, стоит уточнить, смотря сколько денег, если от 6-7к рублей(минимум), то пожалуй на гаш, кислоту и лёд! И всё зб!  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Faster

Да... если бы проблема покупки ствола упиралась только в деньги...

----------


## недоразумение

А на что ещё тратить? Либо на СУ либо оставить близким,тебе то уже всё равно.Я вот всю свою коллекцию брюликов сестрёнке уже подарила

----------


## Gerch

Я куплю себе часы. Хорошие, Seico.
У меня никогда не было хороших часов.

----------


## Gerch

Как зачем? о_О
Чтобы время узнавать)

----------


## Gerch

Неет, не дорогие и не статусные!
Seico - это очч простая фирма, обычная утилитарная, качественная вещь. Мне они просто нравяться)
Не так много вещей радуют меня щас.

----------


## all_i_need

Оставил бы все бедным родителям.

----------


## Unkle33

Ни на что не потратил бы. Жизнь на попытке убиться к сожалению не заканчивается, у меня их было не знаю сколько и как считать. А было б обломно остаться с болью, без денег, безо всего и вообще сферическим неудачником в вакууме. По этой причине хотите того или нет, а надо жить до конца.

Деньги? У меня есть около несколько сотен тыс. руб. деньгами и недвижимость. Купить ствол? Как? А их разве продают в ближайшем Ашане? Ехать развлекаться? Там, где люди веселятся, мне ещё более тоскливо - я ощущаю себя ещё более не таким как все. Трахнуть элитную проститутку? Пройденный этап. Наркотики? Колоть грязной иглой в подворотне и кайфовать в луже - не хочу, а ехать с ними через город - боюсь что поймают и будет только хуже. Короче, не умею я тратить деньги даже когда они есть.

----------


## огрызок тепла

туарег хочу. безумно хочу туарег. хочухочухочу.
 я хочу машинку за два ляма...хнык....туарег хочу!

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Положи мне на счет))Попадешь в рай:-D:-D

----------


## Christiana

Напилась бы...

----------


## Deathman

Если бы у меня было 2000usd я бы уехал в Голландию и сделал бы себе эфтаназию.

----------


## Dalia

> Оставил бы все бедным родителям.


 Та же ситуация.

----------


## безымянный

отложил бы на свои похороны.
сам предпочёл бы кремацию.

----------


## безымянный

Если не считать денег на похорон, то я бы уехал в другой город, например, во Львов. Снял бы квартиру в цетнре на месяц и месяц прожил бы в своё удовольствие, то есть делая то, что мне нравится. Гулял бы по городу, фотографировал, снимал видео, писал, рисовал различные дизайны, записывал подкасты и песни…
Раз всё равно умирать, то почему бы перед уходом не прожить хотя бы месяц для себя, в своё удовольствие?..

----------


## Хвост

Я бы устроил себе прощальный обед в ресторане/кафе/баре.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> Я бы устроил себе прощальный обед в ресторане/кафе/баре.


 Соглашусь с педыдущим оратором.

----------


## lostsoul

))) а у меня даже желаний уже не осталось.. особенно, связанных с материальным...

и так всю жизнь жила в свое удовольствие..    это-то и привело меня в тупик

----------


## Гражданин

я бы их не тратил и пусть дальше лежат в банке

----------


## Stille

> Представьте ситуацию, что вы решились на самоубийство, но остались деньги. Как бы вы их потратили?
> 
> Идете уже прыгать с дома в кармане например 1000 usd (или 2000 
> у кого как наверное)
> 
> И куда их?


 Купила бы место на кладбище :Big Grin: 




> Если не считать денег на похорон, то я бы уехал в другой город, например, во Львов. Снял бы квартиру в цетнре на месяц и месяц прожил бы в своё удовольствие, то есть делая то, что мне нравится. Гулял бы по городу, фотографировал, снимал видео, писал, рисовал различные дизайны, записывал подкасты и песни…
> Раз всё равно умирать, то почему бы перед уходом не прожить хотя бы месяц для себя, в своё удовольствие?..


 Хмм..а что мешает просто накопить денег и пожить месяц в своё удовольствие, без суицида? Авось после этого и жизнь наладится :Wink:

----------


## sexi маньяк

сигареты, верёвка, мыло, табуретка по симпатичнее... что еще надо?, ну разве что памперс может понадобиться))) :Big Grin:

----------


## INIESTA

Устроил бы секс-вечеринку с проститутками и познал бы что такое секс в реале...

----------


## Alexsandra

Я бы..Наверное, я еще не столь хочу умирать, еще остались интересы, поэтому оторвалась бы по полной, прыгнула с парашютом, устроила незабываемую вечеринку, съездила бы отдохнуть на пару дней на какую-нибудь турбазу, перечислять можно долго..боюсь денег не хватит  :Big Grin: DD, в целом, я не хочу умирать,поэтому исполню все выше сказанное при жизни, без попыток су.

----------


## Гражданин

> Я бы..Наверное, я еще не столь хочу умирать, еще остались интересы, поэтому оторвалась бы по полной, прыгнула с парашютом, устроила незабываемую вечеринку, съездила бы отдохнуть на пару дней на какую-нибудь турбазу, перечислять можно долго..боюсь денег не хватит DD, в целом, я не хочу умирать,поэтому исполню все выше сказанное при жизни, без попыток су.


 a good solution

----------


## Alexsandra

> a good solution


 Хотя и далеко не оригинальное..

----------


## Гражданин

оригинальность не так важна)

----------


## Kinya

Родителям в благодарность за всё..Своеобразное возмещение
К деньгам не так, как я относятся. Ценят. Им пригодятся
А мне как при жизни, так и после неё как то не особо и нужны..главного всё равно не купить

----------


## Alabastria

Конечно же, первым делом похороны, место на кладбище, гроб, памятник и всё такое. Чтобы никто другой за меня не должен был платить. И это должны быть честно заработанные мной деньги.
А вот кроме этого...
Ну если мелочь в карманах осталась, и я её заметила - просто выложить. Кто-нибудь найдёт, хоть порадуется (не буду же я домой возвращаться только для того, чтоб эти деньги на тумбочку положить, в самом деле!). Я же радуюсь, когда около кассы в супермаркете нахожу недостающий рубль.
А что-то для себя я бы предпочла купить при жизни, без всякого су. Я так и поступаю, если финансовые возможности позволяют.

----------


## Failure

Оставила бы матери на свои похороны.

----------


## Crono

Не тратил бы, просто оставил их знакомым, родственников нет.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Купила бы пистолет

----------


## Bear20121

На благотворительность  :Smile:

----------


## Moldovan

Даже и не знаю.
Мне ничего не надо уже.
Сам мучаюсь этим вопросом.

----------


## Святой отец

Я бы инвестировал, потом получил бы прибыль и снова инвестировал, минимум под 18%.

----------


## Герда

Вот чего-то переклинило, а правда куда потратить? 
И зачем их тратить собственно? Что-бы не досталось никому?
Да и величина суммы, не на последнем месте стоит.)
Ну наверно на трёх человек потратила бы.
1. Подруге, центр психологии и чего- то такого, что выговорить не могу, помогла бы открыть.
2. Помогла бы с жильём одному шалоболде. Что-бы наконец с женой и дочей жить начал.
3. Куплю маааленький самолёт хорошему другу, оплачу его лицензию, налоги, ну и чего там нужно.)


( и что останется сюда, на форум)

----------


## Moldovan

> Я бы инвестировал, потом получил бы прибыль и снова инвестировал, минимум под 18%.


 Так вы батенька откройте приход,ъхотя-бы деревянный .Причащайте ,бесов изгоняйте,жилище освящайте .... Глядишь заприметят большие начальники и выростет на его месте  костел каменный .... челяди побольше прибавится,посыплются злотые рекой

----------


## RiverWillCarryMe

Никак бы не тратил. Пусть достанутся кому-нить после моей смерти. Всё равно кому.

----------


## Zagadka

> отдал бы на благотвротиельность...в детский дом


 Уважаемый директор детского дома!
Вот я тут на досуге решил покончить жизнь самоубийством и думаю не пропадать ведь моим денежкам,  :Big Grin: берите!

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Уважаемый директор детского дома!
> Вот я тут на досуге решил покончить жизнь самоубийством и думаю не пропадать ведь моим денежкам, берите!


 А с чю всё в порядке - откуда слезы?))

----------


## sick boy

зависит от количества. если немного то прогулял бы. Или осуществил то то давно хотел

----------


## Наталия

Отдала бы любому человеку с улицы, который на мой взгляд нуждается в этих деньгах. Надеюсь благодаря этому он бы смог стать немного счастливее...

----------


## Тошнотворец

> Отдала бы любому человеку с улицы, который на мой взгляд нуждается в этих деньгах. Надеюсь благодаря этому он бы смог стать немного счастливее...


  - если надумаешь убиться, свисни, я подойду  :Big Grin:

----------


## Наталия

> - если надумаешь убиться, свисни, я подойду


 Знаешь, с радостью отдам тебе все мат. блага, если умру. Пусть они принесут тебе пользу.

----------


## perdente

Я бы все родителям оставил.

----------


## Мы все умрем =\

Я бы потратил эти деньги на какую-нибудь хорошую еду, какие-то развлечения может быть ...
Чтобы хоть перед смертью себя хорошо чувствовать.

----------


## EJSanYo

А если бы да кабы...зачем чего-то придумывать? Всё равно перед смертью не надышишься...

----------


## Unity

На днях просмотрела фильм «Торговля людьми» (2005), «Human trafficking», – так что, на волне эмоций, ответ однозначен: купила бы ружьё, смастерила бы обрез и поискала бы вербовщиков «…Официанток и служанок в ОАЭ, Америку и европейские края»... Последние деньги, последние дни своего Здесь бытия, – всё равно терять нечего – а вот мир всё-таки стал бы хотя бы чуточку безопаснее и Чище...

----------


## sick boy

налегке поехал бы путешествовать по стране. и домой бы врятли вернулся бы.

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

Сжёг бы их

----------


## Дмитрий_9

поехал бы на Алтай или оз.Иссык-куль

----------


## Stille

> поехал бы на Алтай или оз.Иссык-куль


 О, здорово! Я бы тоже съездила на Иссык-Куль.

----------


## Kent

Вот так поживешь нормально на последние деньги, потом и умирать не захочется)))

----------


## zero

Если на еду потратить, то умирать точно не захочется.
Лучше вообще не тратить, а отдать.
Или если нужны на осуществление плана, то оставить.

----------


## xzsamneznau

Что-то передергивает меня от такой формулировки! Вот не могу понять почему...

----------


## Григорий я.

поделиться с нуждающимися))

----------


## Silesta

Купила бы снотворного, лошадиную дозу

----------


## Trasia

Зависит от суммы к сожалению... Наверное, осуществил бы невыполненные обещания для близких, а на остатки купил билет в другую страну...

----------


## jasmine

Купила бы красивый фиолетовый кулон с бабочкой и подарила бы маме и близким-чтобы они меня помнили. Чтобы они никогда не забывали что я вечно с ними, моя любовь и поддержка вечно с ними. Любовь намного сильнее смерти и она просто не может разлучить любящих людей.

----------


## Мертвец

Издал бы книгу "Счастливо оставаться, друзья!"

----------


## Damian8888

Снял бы дорогую хорошую квартиру в центре города. Купил бы настоящий немецкий рюкзак, 3 литра бухла (ром, виски, джин) и отправился бы в Крым.

----------


## eraser_head

...

----------


## оригами

оставила бы все деньги семье. а мелочь раздала на милостыню. для себя уже больше ничего не хочется.

----------


## Snape

А я бы ничего никому не оставлял - тем более, что и некому. Сестер/братьев нет, родителям - какой смысл, они и сами скоро помрут. Если уж придет понимание того, что надежды нет - что маловероятно - просто оставлю всякое барахтанье и начну постепенно проживать накопленное в свое удовольствие. Одну только квартиру продать - этж лет 5-8 можно на съемной хате жить и балду пинать! Чего ради такой подарок государству или кому бы то еще делать?

----------


## оригами

> начну постепенно проживать накопленное в свое удовольствие. Одну только квартиру продать - этж лет 5-8 можно на съемной хате жить и балду пинать! Чего ради такой подарок государству или кому бы то еще делать?


 да, я бы тоже так поступила будь у меня своя квартира.

----------


## Nek

Я бы пропил и напоил бы любого желающего.

----------


## Syrok

> Снял бы дорогую хорошую квартиру в центре города. Купил бы настоящий немецкий рюкзак, 3 литра бухла (ром, виски, джин) и отправился бы в Крым.


 А в чем причина такой любви к немецким рюкзачками?  Я то понимаю, что скажем Deuter очень таки "фапабельная" контора, даже настолько что у самово два рюкзачка лежыт.

----------


## джеки-джек

Отправился бы на райский остров снял бы отель5 звезд с бассейном впринцепе я это и сделаю скоро.

----------


## аутоагрессия

Накуплю вкусняшек омомом,а остальные деньги пусть валяются

----------


## Даниил

Куплю сигарет и что нибудь выпить, остальное отдам первому встречному) Ему они нужнее будут чем мне^_^

----------


## Traumerei

Ах...на 1000-2000 сильно не разгонишься,а мне бы хотелось оставить людям в память что-то значительное в мире,что-то важное...построить восьмое чудо света к примеру ) А эти деньги...не знаю,наверное потратила б на то,чтобы сделать кому-либо приятное...например накупить подарков и отправиться в детский дом или посетить психбольгицу...отправить деньги на лечение какой редкой болезни-тоже идея в моём духе.

----------


## Лазарус

на последние деньги купил бы взрывчатку и ушел красиво

----------


## Rum

кутнула бы)

----------


## wer

отдал бы кому они нужнеее

----------


## nataxxxa

во-первых,я бы оставила деньги на похороны обязательно,во-вторых,я бы записала песню свою(есть у меня там парочка песенок),чтоб хоть какую-то память о себе оставить,а если б ещё деньги остались,то потратила на алкоголь.с ним не так страшно.

----------


## Dementiy

Самое интересное, что почти никуда.  :Smile: 
Все что удалось заработать/сохранить, благополучно перейдет родственникам, и это правильно.

Купил бы хороших сигарет (хотя уже давно бросил) и много-много хорошего алкоголя (не пью уже больше 3-х лет, наверное).

----------


## voronova121

отдам первому встречному

----------


## Haruka96

100 тысяч - бабушка продала квартиру и сделала несколько вкладов на внуков до их совершеннолетия. Недавно исполнилось 18, поехала в другой город, сняла квартиру, ем всякие вкусности, на которые раньше было жалко денег, сходила в ресторан. Чревоугодствую, в общем.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Всё на алкоголь. Всё в дело, всё в дело.

----------


## dukha

На последние деньги хочу купить огнестрельное оружие. Куплю дорого, восточная Украина, писать в лс, кроме шуток.

----------


## Ваня :)

Можете и бесплатно получить, если восточная. Вам даже 500 баксей доплатят. Могу дать контакты координаторов. Могу, но не буду.

----------


## dukha

> Могу, но не буду.


  Тогда не пиши сюда, клоун.

----------


## Ваня :)

Как же вы мне дороги, любители крепкого интернет-словца.  :Smile:

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

А  в реале-то и  слова  бы не сказали и  на другую  сторону  дороги  перешли!

----------


## Балда

Себе на похороны, чтобы других не обременять, а остальное кому-нибудь отдала бы.

----------


## brusnika

я  отдала бы маме последние деньги, предварительно попросив прощение за всё

----------


## Maullar

_Я бы вообще не тратила деньги, оставила бы семье все. Это и есть мой главный напряг по поводу суицида: в меня вложились за жизнь, а я не могу окупить себя. Была идея продать себя полностью на органы и эти деньги передать семье, но где гарантия, что эти деньги дойдут до них? Да и сами доноры не так много за свои органы получают... Посредники все себе рубят._

----------


## RUDRA

А я уже практически всё истратил... алкоголь и прочие плохие вещи, но пока так и не определился со способом, а на иные уже и денег нет. Но решение принято однозначно.

зы: это мой первый пост здесь, так что не судите строго...

----------


## Тринити

Отдала бы приюту для животных.

Мы в ответе за тех кого приручили.

----------


## Ранний

Отдал бы нищим бабло... пусть хоть кто-то порадуется. Если что-то останется, конечно.

----------


## Capricoso

Отдал бы первому встречному

----------


## rainbow walker

я тоже хотела бы приюту для кошек/собак оставить, но не знаю как им можно доверять. не такая уж большая сумма, но все-таки не хотелось бы, чтобы они пошли кому-то нехорошему лично в карман. 
по идее нужно быть знакомым там с кем-то, кому доверяешь, но у меня так не получилось. я не знаю никого, времени на то чтобы "проверить" кого-то нет.  и сил тоже нет.
я что-то в растерянности, как можно получить гарантию, что все пойдет животным? есть какие-то идеи?
если что, я в Мск.

----------


## Игорёк

доверь это дело 3м надежным лицам, как посредникам, если конечно такие есть. а вообще наверно лучше не распространяться по таким вопросам в инете, особенно в это смутное время.

----------


## rainbow walker

> доверь это дело 3м надежным лицам, как посредникам, если конечно такие есть.


 нет(



> а вообще наверно лучше не распространяться по таким вопросам в инете, особенно в это смутное время.


 я уже делала объяву на форуме "Пес и кот", наплела историю про неизлечимую болезнь. ответ был только один,далиссылку на непонятную девушку у которой вконтакт вообще пустой. короче я в тупике. раньше надо было заводить знакомства(

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

На все деньги купила бы воздушных шаров и выпустила в воздух.

----------


## microbe

Про бухал и ещё раз про бухал.

----------


## microbe

Почти полтора года назад такое мнение было, теперь другое.

----------


## Unity

Было бы приобретено много фейерверков - чтобы хорошо отпраздновать (словно День Рожденья) день своей Свободы - от оков физического, от оков морального, от пытки опять пробуждаться утром и шагать по кругу...
Был бы торт, абсент и живой камерный оркестр со любимой музыкой...
А остатки были бы отданы тем, кто ещё наивно верит в саму Жизнь и всё так же голоден по её опытам и переживаниям.

----------


## tempo

Положил бы в банк с условием выдачи по предъявлении пароля.
Я, хм.., намерен родиться снова )

----------


## Трэвис

На мескалин или псилоцибин

----------


## LINER

Я бы потратила их в своё удовольствие,
Купила вещи, которые раньше считала очень дорогими,
И в общем, прожила бы этот день, будто он последний.
🖤🕯

----------


## axel

> Представьте ситуацию, что вы решились на самоубийство, но остались деньги. Как бы вы их потратили?


 Родственникам оставил бы, или друзьям. А если не ни тех ни других, любому хорошему человеку, которому деньги действительно нужны.

----------


## Wasted

Прогулял бы нахрен всё.

----------


## White_Gargouil

перед смертью не надышишься..? утешение себя в последний раз благами мира сего лишь пошатнет решимость и смутит. ну и есть в этом некое противоречие, ведь избирающему смерть уже не должны быть интересны увеселения жизни. по идее.
последняя трата денег была бы связана с приобретением необходимых для отошествия средств. в моем случае это алкоголь. с ним избранный мною процесс умирания проходит быстрее. по идее.
все остальное материальное наследие - во власти несчастных родных.

----------


## Wasted

> перед смертью не надышишься..? утешение себя в последний раз благами мира сего лишь пошатнет решимость и смутит. ну и есть в этом некое противоречие, ведь избирающему смерть уже не должны быть интересны увеселения жизни. по идее.
> последняя трата денег была бы связана с приобретением необходимых для отошествия средств. в моем случае это алкоголь. с ним избранный мною процесс умирания проходит быстрее. по идее.
> все остальное материальное наследие - во власти несчастных родных.


 
Если долго бухать, смерти хочешь уже просто физически.

----------


## Unity

Пистолет - с эмейлом с координатами своего ухода - и с кучей патронов для тех, кто захочет поучаствовать во этом флешмобе и этой "цепной реакции". 
Давно обо том мечтаю. 
Оружие для самоубийства - для самых отчаянных участников сего Форума. Оставленное в некотором тайном месте. Доступное всем. 
"Братская могила" тем, кои жаждут эвтаназии ну и не желают рисковать с пилюлями, лезвиями, рельсами, водой и высотами. 
После дыры в черепе и без кой-то помощь - почти нереально выжить. 
Что и требуется многим. 
Уйти с сего злого места. 
Просто уйти, без полёта в Швейцарию.

----------


## Wasted

> Пистолет - с эмейлом с координатами своего ухода - и с кучей патронов для тех, кто захочет поучаствовать во этом флешмобе и этой "цепной реакции". 
> Давно обо том мечтаю. 
> Оружие для самоубийства - для самых отчаянных участников сего Форума. Оставленное в некотором тайном месте. Доступное всем. 
> "Братская могила" тем, кои жаждут эвтаназии ну и не желают рисковать с пилюлями, лезвиями, рельсами, водой и высотами. 
> После дыры в черепе и без кой-то помощь - почти нереально выжить. 
> Что и требуется многим. 
> Уйти с сего злого места. 
> Просто уйти, без полёта в Швейцарию.


 Хм, а вот это реально круто было бы...

----------


## Unity

*с горькою иронией* Увы, целым Форумом - не найти оружия, равно как и не найти того, кто бы помогал уйти _смертельно уставшим_ - например, во сне, чтоб минимизировать любые терзания. *с демонической усмешкой*
Что забавно, герр Фрейд выбрал эвтаназию. Будучи психологом, психоаналитиком. 
И я в том не вижу ничего зазорного. 
Каждый вправе выбрать дату своей смерти - ну и должен иметь право умереть по-человечески - без неловких попыток, напрасных увечий, кошмарных лечебниц для душевнобольных. 

Годы наблюдая Форум, мечтаю создать... свой "хоспис" - на подобие отеля "Танатос" А.Моруа.
Место, в котором любой человек на грани мог бы провести свой "отпуск" ото мирской суеты. Хорошо подумать. А после - или же уйти, или же остаться - дивным, обновлённым существом. 
Место вдали от людей. От звонков. От ненужных обязательств, суетной активности, стресса, нелюбимых. 
Экая "танатотерапия". 
Хочешь умереть - окей. А хочешь остаться - живи. И сумей понять, чем же ценна жизнь и что в ней мешает.

----------


## tempo

Юнити, а экскурсии в зону АТО в форме лесных братьев в программу войдут? Танатос будет быстр и неминуем )

----------


## Wasted

Увы, но нет.

----------


## Unity

Мистер *Tempo*, мои рассуждения предельно серьёзны. 
Завершив учёбу ну и приступив к частной своей практике, столкнувшись, быть может, с случаями, не имеющими будущего (например, терминальные стадии коих-то заболеваний), услышав ото пациента чёткие желания досрочно прекратить агонию, аз, скорее всего, помогу ему. 
Несмотря на Уголовный Кодекс, запрет эвтаназии с точки зренья этики и "кармическую" тяжесть. 
Каждый вправе прекратить Игру, ежели в ней дальше он не видит смысла. 
И если в Игре и так уже "бегут титры", повествующие о финале. 
Человеку легче убить иного человека, нежели себя - хитрости Природы, дабы сократить потери. 
Огнестрел во сне - мыслимо, наиболее гуманный способ из всех существующих. 
А зона "АТО" - замечательный источник нелегального оружия.
Грубо говоря, я давно желаю развернуть этакой кошмарный "бизнес", "индустрию смерти" - тех, кто жаждет сделать всё по-человечески. Без петель, таблеток ну и вскрытых вен, траура у родственников и дорогостоящих похоронных церемоний, кои тяжкий гнёт для многих семей в нынешних экономических условиях.
Нет, я не хочу стать очередным публичным "Доктором Смерть", ратующим за эвтаназию со телеэкранов и страниц газет. 
Я хочу создать "сервис" и "старт-ап", коий избавляет от существования людей. 
Только добровольно. 
Ну и безвозмездно.

----------


## falcon9

Звучит заманчиво, но если честно я даже денег заплатил бы чтоб мне все устроили. Чтоб я уснул и не проснулся, но официально хотелось бы не огнестрел, а сердечный приступ, или тромб какой нибудь.

----------


## falcon9

Мне пофиг на болезненность, лучше недолго потерпеть сильную боль, чем всю жизнь годами мучаться, и конца края не видно когда это закончится.

----------


## falcon9

Просто я не готов так поступить со своими родителями, вот если бы типа несчастный случай, то все от этого только выиграют, даже родители(я им не мало нервы помотал)

----------


## falcon9

Во всякие проклятия я не верю, да и если я сдохну то родители сильно не расстроятся, просто само это событие доставит им очень много проблем и неприятностей, не хочу их так подставлять. Конечно когда останусь один, то меня уже ничто не остановит.

----------


## falcon9

Да им как раз почти 60, и здоровье не очень. Может это и не хорошо, но иногда мне становится легче от мысли что придёт тот час, когда я смогу себе позволить засунуть голову в петлю и сделать шаг. Представляю себе как я лежу в гробу и меня засыпают землёй, не надо больше никому улыбаться, не надо притворяться вежливым, полное отсутствие эмоци
Й. Никому больше от меня ничего не надо. Полный покой. Это придаёт мне сил чтоб дожить до этого дня.

----------


## Unkle33

> Поверь, основную боль тебе принесёт не способ СУ, а самое решение совершить СУ. только на СУ серьёзно настраиваться невыносимо болезненно. Безболезненно в любом случае не будет, не заблуждайся.


 Подписываюсь под каждым словом. Не так страшна жизнь-смерть, как приготовления.

----------


## Unkle33

Людей, которые сначала решились, а потом передумали самоубиваться - вагон. Так что жечь мосты если "твёрдо решились" - не советую. В последний момент в голове что-то щёлкает, и люди из петли вылезают, с крыши уходят - а пути отступления уже подпорчены. Вот и зависают "ни то ни сё", ни нормально самоубиться не вышло, ни жить. И так и живут, то вены пилят-пилят, то назад залечивают. Не советую.

----------


## alexywhite

Наркотики и шикарный ужин

----------


## Morpho

Не совсем понятна фраза "последние деньги", но… если бы мне вынесли медицинский приговор, сказав, что жить осталось месяц, два, полгода, я бы перевела средства тем, кто в них действительно нуждается - людям с ОВЗ.

----------


## Morpho

Не желаю обидеть чувства верующих, опять же... но... знаете, как моя мама поступила бы в аналогичном случае (не будь я наследницей)?
Она бы перевела всё на счёт РПЦ. Чтобы они помолились о благосостоянии и хорошем самочувствии людей с ОВЗ. Вот и вся разница "света" и "тьмы".

----------


## Nabat

Честно говоря, какой-то ущербный вопрос от человека явно мыслящего стереотипами. Подразумеваются, наверное, ответы: Майбах, наркотики, тайские проститутки и т.п. Но, как говорил Иммануил Кант: "Дайте человеку все, чего он желает, и в ту же минуту он почувствует, что это все - не есть все." И это правда. Например, у меня есть свободные деньги, но ничего из того, что за них можно купить мне сейчас не нужно.

----------

